# Firefox 6 is here!!!



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2011)

Mozilla Firefox Web Browser â€” Free Download

And this does not even seem like news. Mozilla's been upping the version number faster than the breeding rate of mosquitoes at the nearby garbage dump.

Here's an interesting read that sums up a lot of my views:
Firefox 6: Four Reasons Not to Upgrade | PCWorld Business Center

And just for the reference it was released on 16th August, 2011 AD.

And look at this for the lulz
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/2346550946e26710ba12e291fba45357.png


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

I still use firefox3.6 due to idm** new version just catches me and disable idm


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Already got a taste of Firefox 9 nightly.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 19, 2011)

Firefox didn't say that there was an update available and prompt if i want to download it. It did it on its own. WTF!!!??


----------



## shishir1990 (Aug 20, 2011)

i am updating to firefox 7 beta now.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 21, 2011)

FF6 has got to be the bulkiest browser ever in term of memory consumption\


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 21, 2011)

Shouldn't they update the version 5, rather than releasing new versions so recklessly ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

Firefox 3 had many versions, but then 4, 5, now, 6. Why so fast in changing version numbers?? Competition with IE to beat its version number?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 21, 2011)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> FF6 has got to be the bulkiest browser ever in term of memory consumption\


Memory usage is down by 100MB (compared to FF5).



d6bmg said:


> Firefox 3 had many versions, but then 4, 5, now, 6. Why so fast in changing version numbers?? Competition with IE to beat its version number?


Copying Chrome.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Shouldn't they update the version 5, rather than releasing new versions so recklessly ?



Google does same.



d6bmg said:


> Copying Chrome.



exactly.


----------



## Joker (Aug 21, 2011)

Firefox > Opera > Chrome.



Siddhartha_t69 said:


> FF6 has got to be the bulkiest browser ever in term of memory consumption


myth. that award goes to chrome despite being faster. (sandboxing(


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Here's an interesting read that sums up a lot of my views:
> Firefox 6: Four Reasons Not to Upgrade | PCWorld Business Center
> ]


Absolutely ridiculous article. Sums up half the tech journalists and readers who don't have a clue before writing such pile of crap.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Shouldn't they update the version 5, rather than releasing new versions so recklessly ?



This is what exactly they have done, updated Firefox 5 to Firefox 6.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2011)

tony_bradley, I am disappoint


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 21, 2011)

Still memory hunger problem.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Absolutely ridiculous article. Sums up half the tech journalists and readers who don't have a clue before writing such pile of crap.



Well lot of stuff there is crap, but he does make valid points when it comes to version numbering. I mean just look at the timeline I posted. And firefox has had a fairly constant rate of progress as far as features and major changes are concerned through versions.

Imagine us growing old and logging into TDF via Firefox version 1835.0 when IE would still be in some double digit version 67


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Imagine us growing old and logging into TDF via Firefox version 1835.0 when IE would still be in some double digit version 67



Yes. But does that _really_ matter to an average user and even you or me for that matter?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely crazy with FF. They've gone mad.


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 22, 2011)

I still use Firefox 4. I don't think there is any need of Firefox 5 and even 6.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

hey I m getting popup message in FF 6.0 that FF7.0 is available


----------



## Vyom (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, FF 7 beta is out.


----------



## buddyram (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont see any new features added to the latest versions, instead they could have updated the older versions!


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

I think all they want is to align the version number with IE as quickly as they can.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

I did not find anything new yet !


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Still memory hunger problem.



Fixed loooooooong time ago.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 24, 2011)

Joker said:


> Fixed loooooooong time ago.



Nope If you want I can give a screenshot, Its his genetic problem.


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I still use firefox3.6 due to idm** new version just catches me and disable idm



IDM addon has been updated. Uninstall IDM addon old version first. Update Firefox to version 6. Then go here: Internet Download Manager Integration guide for Firefox

And click install.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 26, 2011)

I am using Google Chrome.


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

The more RAM you have, the more FF/Opera end up consuming. After about two hours of usage, Opera started consuming 512Mb of RAM and FF was at 480MB.  I have 6GB btw, will downgrade to 4GB and check again.



NIGHTMARE said:


> Nope If you want I can give a screenshot, Its his genetic problem.



Give screenshot of FF 6, also how much RAM do you have in your system? I am also using FF 6 on a system with 1GB RAM and the memory consumption is near 140MB. I'll check by using for longer and with more tabs also.


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2011)

In my case, it's 465MB with 19 tabs and 19 extensions. System has 4gb RAM on 32-bit Vista Business. No need to panic, I think.


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, seems reasonable enough. Btw I only use Adblock Plus, Adblock Plus Element Hiding Helper and Adblock Plus popup addon.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> In my case, it's 465MB with 19 tabs and 19 extensions. System has 4gb RAM on 32-bit Vista Business. No need to panic, I think.



No, but problem lies with people having 1 or 2GB ram in their PC.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> No, but problem lies with people having 1 or 2GB ram in their PC.


332M on my laptop with 2GB RAM.
26 Tabs 11 addons.


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2011)

It's look like the extensions are the culprit. Will test the 9.0 nightly on Monday without any extensions. (It has most of the extensions incompatible anyway ).


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 332M on my laptop with 2GB RAM.
> 26 Tabs 11 addons.



Then you are the lucky one. Just now my FF is reading 540MB after 3 hours of continuous browsing with 5 tabs open. (have 14 add-ons installed  )


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 26, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 332M on my laptop with 2GB RAM.
> 26 Tabs 11 addons.


I now have 42 tabs and RAM usage is now 585M.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> Give screenshot of FF 6, also how much RAM do you have in your system? I am also using FF 6 on a system with 1GB RAM and the memory consumption is near 140MB. I'll check by using for longer and with more tabs also.



I'm using Win 7 32 bit with 4 GB RAM. I have taken this screen shot  with 18 tabs + 14 extension + 3 script running in grease monkey. 

*i.imgur.com/wQP4Tl.jpg


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Then you are the lucky one. Just now my FF is reading 540MB after 3 hours of continuous browsing with 5 tabs open. (have 14 add-ons installed  )


How much RAM? As I said earlier, I am getting 140MB of RAM usage on a system with 1GB RAM when I open 5-10 tabs and three addons.


@ NIGHTMARE: That may be the work of some addon or script. Anyway, I switch between Opera 11.5 and FF. Both consume more or less equal amounts of RAM.


----------



## Joker (Aug 27, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I'm using Win 7 32 bit with 4 GB RAM. I have taken this screen shot  with 18 tabs + *14 extension + 3 script running in grease monkey.*


then u dont have any reason to complain. it is PERFECTLY normal and fine - not at all HIGH usage.


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to use this addon: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fastestfox-browse-faster/
It doubled the RAM consumption. Suddenly FF was consuming over 500MB RAM when it used to consume around 200-230MB. Removed it and problem solved.

@ NIGHTMARE: You should see which addon is causing the problem. Could you list your addons? I'll install those on my FF and check.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

I think this version is a good improvement over the older versions 

Always been using Firefox in my laptop


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 27, 2011)

Krow said:


> I used to use this addon: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fastestfox-browse-faster/
> It doubled the RAM consumption. Suddenly FF was consuming over 500MB RAM when it used to consume around 200-230MB. Removed it and problem solved.
> 
> @ NIGHTMARE: You should see which addon is causing the problem. Could you list your addons? I'll install those on my FF and check.



Here is the list of my addons--> Adblock plus, After the deadline, Flash video down loader, flash block, flashgot, Greasemonkey, Imgur Upload, Im translator, LastPass, SkipScreen, stylish,  Wired Marker. There are four other but they are disable and one more thing while surfing FB my FF get stuck and freeze.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/performance/#addon-11
Slow Firefox Add-Ons (Flashgot makes an appearance here)


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

Krow said:


> How much RAM? As I said earlier, I am getting 140MB of RAM usage on a system with 1GB RAM when I open 5-10 tabs and three addons.



I have 3GBs of RAM at that laptop, which I use generally for browsing for prolonged period of time.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2011)

683MB @21Tabs and 11Addons


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

TBH I don't need any addon other than adblock plus. That is the best. Maybe that is why Memory consumption doesn't trouble me. Anyway, I'll check NIGHTMARE's addons and see.

@ NIGHTMARE: Try disabling Flash got and check. FB is a heavy site so hanging with that much ram consumption is not unheard of.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

I also have flash got installed


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2011)

Chrome isn't that light either:
*i52.tinypic.com/2cyksvd.jpg

I somehow don't find FF as 'resource hungry' as its made out to be..


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

For those having memory consumption problems, take a backup of your Firefox profile. Then delete the entire profile and uninstall the browser. Now reinstall version 6.0 and with a new profile.

On lifehacker.com, someone said the above reduced FF's RAM consumption at start to 53MB from 100+MB.


----------



## JoyceZhu90 (Sep 2, 2011)

I still use firefox 4. I think it is better. And no need to be instal or download version 6. ;D

Still use firefox 4. I think i am already satisfied for using it.


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 4, 2011)

most addons are working fine in FF6, but I was unable to find any notable difference between this and previous versions.


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2011)

Overall FF is pretty good imo. I mostly use Opera but I have noticed that a few websites don't render well in Opera. Haven't faced that problem in Firefox.


----------



## 6x6 (Sep 30, 2011)

Updated to FF7 today. i think FF is racing with IE for version no.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2011)

Chrome is already @ 16 beta


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 30, 2011)

Firefox 7 is here!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

6x6 said:
			
		

> Updated to FF7 today. i think FF is
> racing with IE for version no.


 Well considering the fact that Firefox is atleast thrice as old as Chrome and Internet explorer is the Uncle of all browsers the only browser that is racing for numbers is Chrome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2011)

how many users in TDF use Firefox than any other browser?


----------

